

99 Life hacks to make your life easier - terhechte
http://siriuslymeg.tumblr.com/post/33738057928/99-life-hacks-to-make-your-life-easier

======
stevewillows
I like re-purposing the various plastic bottle. This reminds me of early
lifehacker when it was all Gina.

------
terhechte
There around 10 in there that I regularly apply myself.

------
Pinatubo
Don't forget ice soap!

